#ubuntu-ch 2014-12-19
<bbm_> 大家好，我的ubuntu浏览器看视频的时候全屏就黑一下然后就正常了，关浏览器的时候也黑一下
#ubuntu-ch 2014-12-21
<Tribaal> Mamarok: did you ever get my postcard, BTW?
<Tribaal> (sometimes the post goes through, sometimes... not)
<Mamarok> Tribaal: postcard? No, sadly not
<Mamarok> depending on when you sent it it might still arrive one day, though
<Tribaal> Mamarok: well, that was like months ago. I'll send you another one for Christmas then :)
<Mamarok> cool, let's hope it will arive this time :)
#ubuntu-ch 2015-12-20
<johnalpine> Hallo
#ubuntu-ch 2019-12-20
<HelveTux> Hello
<HelveTux> Hello
<HelveTux> Any Idea how to securely eject an encrypted external disk, discarding the password from cache?
